# Cyp candidum



## paphreek (Jun 13, 2011)

Growing in a pot, I love this mini.


----------



## tocarmar (Jun 13, 2011)

Very Nice Ross!!! 
If you have extra pollen I could use it!!!

Thank You!!!


----------



## jjkOC (Jun 13, 2011)

So cute!!!


----------



## W. Beetus (Jun 13, 2011)

Wonderful plant! I didn't know this species was a miniature.


----------



## paphreek (Jun 13, 2011)

tocarmar said:


> Very Nice Ross!!!
> If you have extra pollen I could use it!!!
> 
> Thank You!!!



Sorry. I took this picture a couple weeks ago and have been too busy to post it until now. The flowers are done blooming. Remind me next year and I'll send you some.


----------



## paphreek (Jun 13, 2011)

W. Beetus said:


> Wonderful plant! I didn't know this species was a miniature.



Here's a picture from last year with a US dime (Small coin) for comparison.


----------



## tocarmar (Jun 13, 2011)

O.K. Thanks!!!


----------



## Brian Monk (Jun 13, 2011)

Wow!!!!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 13, 2011)

Great species that should be used more to develop miniature lines. Crosses with other tiny plants such as farreri, segawai, yunnanense, wardii, as well as short growing species like fasciolatum or the short growing forms of tibeticum all could produce very interesting results.

Very lovely plants Ross. Salvaged?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks for the comparison -- I didn't know these were so tiny.


----------



## paphreek (Jun 14, 2011)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Great species that should be used more to develop miniature lines. Crosses with other tiny plants such as farreri, segawai, yunnanense, wardii, as well as short growing species like fasciolatum or the short growing forms of tibeticum all could produce very interesting results.
> 
> Very lovely plants Ross. Salvaged?



Yes, I got it as a gift from a friend who bought it from the guy licensed by the state of Minnesota to rescue plants from road construction sites. I believe his name is Tom Nelson. I don't have my copy of Orchid Fever handy to confirm the name.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 15, 2011)

Very, very nice. A great gift! Yes it's Tom Nelson.


----------

